# Filterumbau mit Trommler



## CrimsonTide (7. Feb. 2011)

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,

ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken, meinen derzeitigen Filter 
 

umzubauen. Ich möchte anstatt der Bürsten (eher als Geldmangel so begonnen und bei minimalem Besatz nicht so schlecht gelaufen) eventuell einen Trommelfilter KC30 von Mike's Koi (www.volkstrommler.de) zum Einsatz bringen.

Beim aktuellen Filter habe ich den ersten von 2 IBCs nicht befüllt, sondern quasi als Absetzkammer hinter der Büstenkammer verwendet. 

Da ich in meiner Filterkammer jetzt nicht extrem viel Platz hab (Kammer ist ca. 4,3 x 2m), überlege ich, einen IBC wegzulassen, sodass ich dann nur mehr TF - IBC mit __ Hel-X - Tonne mit UVC und danach die trocken aufgestellte Pumpe habe.

Würdet ihr in meiner Situation auf einen der 2 IBCs verzichten? Mit 300 l Hel-X komm ich ja ohnehin locker aus (bräuchte bei meinem Besatz laut Schrödis Filtermaterialrechner nur ca. 20 l Hel-X 14).

Hätte ich einen Vorteil, wenn ich den 2. IBC behalte? Bzw. einen Nachteil, wenn der 2. IBC wegfällt? Mit nur einem IBC würde ich mir allerdings beim Umbau schon erheblich leichter tun, denn dann wär etwas mehr Platz in der Kammer.

Aja, nochwas ... gibts für die Verrohrung eine andere Möglichkeit außer KG-Rohre? Ich hätt gern die Zuläufe zum TF und die Abläufe zum 1. IBC mit flexiblen Rohren gemacht (gibts flexible 110er Rohre, die sich eignen?), damit ich noch nachbessern kann, falls ich den TF etwas zu hoch/tief einbaue, denn ich hab Angst, dass sich der Wasserstand vielleicht noch ein wenig ändern könnt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mariorö (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo,wenn Du Dir einen Trommler eibaust fällt doch schon diese Tonne für die Bürsten weg. Vieleicht ist es auch möglich die Tauch UVC mit in den Trommler zu integrieren und Du hast die letzte Tonne auch frei. Den IBC würde ich dran lassen und vieleicht das Helix teilen. (bewegt und unbewegt).
Mario


----------



## newbee (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo

gute Entscheidung
mit deinen Rohren kann ich Dir leider ned Helfen ich stehe noch vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du.
Möchte meinen Trommler auch demnächst einbauen und hoffe echt das es so klappt wie ich mir das Vorstelle.

:beten


----------



## luci (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hi aaron,

zu den flexibelen rohrverbindungen, gib mal bei tante google "gummirohre" ein. Dort läst sich was finden welches hergestellt wird, wo es allerdings selbes zu kaufen gibt ist die andere frage. Es dürfte warscheinlich auch nicht das preisgünstigste sein. 
Andere variante vor tf ein überdimensioniertes standrohr, damit lassen sich locker 20cm differenz, auch im betrieb, überbrücken.

Wenn ich deine filtergrube anschaue, frage ich mich baut man denn einen teich nur deswegen damit der filter auch was zu tun hat? In der größenordnung würde ich aus der filtergrube glatt einen zweiten teich machen. Es existieren bezahlbare systeme zur filterung von 25 m³ die incl. tf einen platzbedarf von +/- 1m³ haben und fast wartungsfrei sind. Nur so lange die selbst ernannten helix & co gurus noch genug an den zeug verdienen werden es neue (in der industrie erprobte) varianten sehr schwer haben sich zu platzieren.  Wir bauen deshalb weiter halbe garagen unterflur, um in irgend welchen töpfen aufgemotzte lockenwickler umzurühren oder liegen zu lassen.

Mein sichtbarer filterteil beträgt nur 2,2m x 0,8m x 0,35m wo von in der länge noch gut 0,8m weg können, weil ich´s einfach nicht brauche.

Gruß luci


----------



## Mariorö (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Luci, dann erzähl doch mal was Du für Filtermaterial besitzt.
Aaron hat doch bereits Helix im Filter, warum sollte er es denn nicht weiter nutzen?
Mario


----------



## luci (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hi mario,



> Aaron hat doch bereits Helix im Filter, warum sollte er es denn nicht weiter nutzen?



Du hast vom prinzip her recht, auch ich vertrete die meinung "hat man ein system was funktioniert soll es nicht ausgetauscht werden nur weil es was besseres gibt"
Aber es scheint ja nicht so zu gehen wie erhofft.

Genau so selbstverständlich sollte auch schon vorhandenes und gegebenes weiter verwendet werden, deshalb ist die frage von aaron ja auch vollkommen legitim.  

 Nur lesen hier auch andere mit die auf der suche sind und es evtl. so verstehen werden das zur vernünftigen filterung ein graben benötigt wird der die größe ihres geplanten teiches bei weitem übersteigt. Bin ich zb. nicht in der lage solch eine grube in eigenleistung zu erstellen, bin also auf fremdleistung angewiesen, können sich summen in satten vierstelligen bereich ergeben. Eine investition die in meinen augen nicht notwendig ist.



> Hallo Luci, dann erzähl doch mal was Du für Filtermaterial besitzt.



Mein favorit kannst du hier nachlesen; https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30110, ich werde mich aber hüten wieder in ein wespennest zu stechen.

Ich habe das system noch nicht im einsatz, aber ein anderes funktionierendes. Nach dem tf arbeitet bei mir ein, sagen wir mal hier ist es als patronenfilter bekannt, system was nach dem "hamburger mattenfilter" arbeitet. Laut vieler forenbeiträge könnte meine auslegung niemals funktionieren, sie geht nur so gut das ich dass nachgeschaltete helix wieder rausgeschmissen habe weil es nach 3monaten keinen bewuchs aufwieß ( probeteile davon vor dem hmf weißen nach ca.14 tagen sichtbaren bewuchs auf). Wie ein solcher funktioniert ist bei deters (ich weiß nicht ob ich das verlinken darf) ausfürlich beschrieben, aber bitte alle punkte beachten und genau durchlesen, wenn aber die hälfte linkisch vergessen wird kann es nicht gehen. Bei richtiger auslegung kommt man mit einer patrone/m³ hin bei einer täglichen futtermenge +/- 300g/saison. Befeuert wird das ganze mit einen luftheber der je nach dreckanfall zw 10 und 20m³ stufenlos geregelt wird und da setzt sich nichts zu, wenn doch hat man was falsch gemacht. Reinigung wie umrühren etc. fehlanzeige, ab und zu mal nachschauen schadet nicht, herausnehmen nicht erforderlich reinigt sich selber. Gut möchte aber nicht verscheigen ca.5 - 7% tww tägl.

Gruß luci


----------



## Mariorö (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Luci,
danke für Deine Antwort und Ausführung. Ich bin immer offen für Neuentwicklungen und wenn sie funktionieren ist das doppelt gut. Das die Leute neuentwicklungen etwas skeptisch gegenüber stehen ist doch eigentlich normal. Sie müssen eben durch Erfahrungswerte und fuktionierende Systeme überzeugt werden und das soetwas dauert auch keine Frage. Nur man findet eben auch nicht soviele Beispiele über den Biofilmreaktor hier im Forum.
Mario


----------



## Explorer (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hi Aaron,
ich habe  den KC 30  in gepumpter Version  seit  Juni vergangenen  Jahres an meinem Aussenteich, u. seit Oktober den KC10 an meiner IH bei mir laufen . Bezüglich  der UVC, - falls Du eine Tauch UVC hast, könnte die je nach Typ sogar  in den TF eingebaut werden, denn ich lasse meine Steril-Air z. Zt. Von Mike in meinem KC30 einbauen . Falls das bei dir gehen sollte würde dieses einen  IBC bei dir überflüssig machen. Ruf doch einfach mal bei Mike an , Mike hilft dir ganz bestimmt weiter ..

Übrigens, die KC -TF funktionieren einwandfrei, habe es nicht bereut die beiden TF anzuschaffen 

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Luci,
kann deine Schilderung bestätigen.
Solange eine gute Vorabscheidung vorhanden ist, braucht es für den Bioteil nicht die 10 fache der erforderlichen Fläche. Nur wenn die Bakterien ordentlich was zu fressen haben kann sich ein stabiler dicker Biofilm bilden. Da setzt sich auch nichts zu, wenn kein Grobschmutz mitkommt.

Deine Methode das mit der Besiedlung von __ Hel-X nachzuweisen finde ich toll. 
Das habe ich auch schon so feststellen können.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## CrimsonTide (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

@wolfgang: freut mich, dass du 2 dieser dinger in tadellosem einsatz hast ... das sind gute aussichten! noch 'ne frage dazu ... wie laut ist denn das spülen von dem filter? mein teich ist unweit meines schlafzimmerfensters und wenn das in der nacht jede stunde extrem laut pfffffffffffft macht, ist das schlafen mit offenem fenster eher doof. danke für die info!

@luci: wie hast du denn das mit dem standrohr vor dem TF zur überbrückung von 20 cm gemeint? kannst du das noch etwas erläutern?


----------



## luci (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hi aaron,



> @luci: wie hast du denn das mit dem standrohr vor dem TF zur überbrückung von 20 cm gemeint? kannst du das noch etwas erläutern?



Hm, erklären geht schlecht, glaube bilder sagen mehr.

 

Unterer eingang ba, mitte skimmer, oberer zulauf tf und ganz oben als stell und reinigungsöffnung. Das hier abgebildete teil hat noch ein innenleben was mind 3 st 125er zugschieber ersetzt. (versuch mal 125er zugschieber aufzutreiben, ich rede noch nicht mal vom preis) Für deine größe würde ich mind. 160er wählen, mit 200er ist man auf der sicheren seite. Die 125er auslegung ist optimal bei +/- 17 m³7h.

Durch die mittlere überschiebe muffe kann man ca.10 cm überbrücken, braucht man mehr noch ein rohrstück dazwischen. Jeder andere aufbau ist auch möglich. Ist zwar nicht ganz strömungskonform gesteckt, hat sich aber im praktischen betrieb als nicht nachteilig erwiesen.

Gruß luci


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

nun denn, ich hab mich durchgerungen und einen KC 30 TF bestellt. ich bin schon gespannt, wie das bei mir funktionieren wird. bzgl. lautstärke beim spülen hab ich noch marginal bammel, aber das werd ich schon mit schaumstoff, XPS und luftpolsterfolie etc. in den griff kriegen


----------



## newbee (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron


Wilkommen bei den Trommlern, hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen

Glaube mir das mit dem Spülen ist halb so wild.

Soll der Trommler bei Dir gepummt oder Schwerkraft laufen?

Bei gepummt gibt es ein paar Dinge zu beachten.


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

danke für den guten zuspruch! der TF wird in schwerkraft laufen. bin schon gespannt, ob ich das mit den 16 cm über wasserniveau so gut hinbekomme, aber ich bin frohen mutes


----------



## newbee (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron schau mal hier.


http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc...hp?PHPSESSID=c8cd063042398ea6c1c5e150896c8a6d



Flexible Rohrverbindungen damit könntest Du evt. auch ausgleichen.


----------



## Seeteufel (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und heiße Frank mein umgekehrter Bodenablauf läuft damit 
FRAENKISCHE KABFLEX R DN 110 Vieleicht ist das was und teuer auch nicht
Güße Seeteufel


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. März 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Mein KC 30 Filter ist da ... ok, er ist bei Mikes Koi eingetroffen und wird vermutlich Ende März zu mir kommen. Der Einbau kann losgehen!

@Hans: Hast du den Einbau schon hinter dich gebracht?! Alles glatt gegangen? Mit KG-Rohr oder was flexibles verwendet?


----------



## newbee (22. März 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron

bin gerade dabei meinen Filter komplett umzubauen.

Kommt ja alles in den Filterkeller.

Habe nun Schmutzwassertonne eingelassen, sowie Schmutzabläufe.
Heute den Filterkeller noch um 30cm höher gemacht.

Samstag kommt der Trommler an seinen platzund noch die Wände der Biokammer und der Pumpenkammer rein.

Dann noch Folie einschweißen oder mit Dichtschlämme und Silolack das weiß ich noch ned und dann hoffe ich das er läuft.

Denke mitte April bin ich fertig.

Ich hatte Dir aber mal nen Link geschickt, über Gummimanschetten ich110er ausführung


Sehe gerade war in meiner letzten Antwort, dort auf flexible Fittinge


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. März 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

mitte april? da hoff ich, dass mich mein umbau nicht länger als 2 tage aufhällt ... muss ja eigentlich nur die büstentonne raus, richtige höhe für TF aufmauern und dann alles wieder anschließen ... 

naja, aber meistens kommt es anders ... zu lang darf ich mir nicht zeit lassen, denn ich hab ja bis auf einen winzigen durchlauffilter sonst keine möglichkeit, das wasser zu filtern ...


----------



## newbee (23. März 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron

Ich baue ja komplett um

Muß ja noch warten bis bei mir evt. folie eingeschweißt wird.
Habe im moment auch sehr viel zu tun und dann kommt auch noch die Interkoi dazu und dann iss ja schon Anfang April


----------



## newbee (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron

wat macht dein Trommler?

Meiner läuft seit heute, muß Ihn jedoch nochmal rausnehmen und 10cm höher setzen


----------



## CrimsonTide (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

hallo hans,

ich hab den trommler schon bekommen. macht sich echt gut ... im carport  

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, den TF einzubauen, wird aber bald erfolgen ... hoffentlich nächste woche. leider muss ich eben einen IBC rausnehmen, den anderen reinigen, etc. und vor allem schauen, dass ich auf die richtige höhe komme und mit den bögen so fahre, dass keine 90° drinnen sind, sondern lieber 3x30°, was aber wieder mehr platz braucht. ich fürchte mich schon ...

wie hast du während des umbaus gefiltert? ich hab leider keine großen möglichkeiten ... werde wohl auf fütterung etwas verzichten und dann so schnell als möglich wieder mit dem filter gas geben. das __ hel-x möcht ich zumindest teilweise benutzen, sodass auch das einfahren des filters wieder schneller geht ...

hast du ein paar bilder von deinem einbau? am besten wäre von oben gesehen, damit ich mir ein bild machen kann, wie du mit den rohren gehst etc. ... nach dem TF sollten ja auch 2 90° bögen kein problem sein, denn da ist das wasser ja schon sauber und es kann sich kaum was absetzen ...


----------



## newbee (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron tja das mit der Verrohrung ist so ne sache

Ich habe mir es mal richtig schwer  gemacht, da der KC60 ja nur 2 eingänge hat ich aber mit 3 Leitungen rein mußte

dann habe ich ja auch noch kaum Platz.
Aber es ist gegangen und nun läuft er tadellos.

Ich habe für die Zeit einen 5 kammer Reihenvortex am laufen gehabt, dazu habe ich noch das restliche Helix in Säcke gepackt und im Teich Schwimmen lassen


----------



## CrimsonTide (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

ui ui ui, dein rohrsystem schaut ja abenteuerlich aus ... bin schon gespannt, wie das bei mir werden wird. am montag/dienstag gehts mal los ... hoffe, es klappt alles!
meine bürstenkammer ist auf jeden fall nach einer woche schon wieder dreckig und wenn ich die nicht mehr sehen muss, dann hat es sich gelohnt.
ich denke mit KC30, IBC mit 300 l __ hel-x und einer pumpenkammer mit 40W tauch-uvc wird dann lange reichen (bei 23m³ und 6 x 40 cm und 6 x 15 cm fisch), weil vergrößern kann ich den teich kaum mehr ... ohne dass mich meine frau köpft.


----------



## newbee (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Heeeeee Aaron

wat macht Dein Trommlereinbau?

Hat allse so geklappt wie Du es wolltest?


----------



## CrimsonTide (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

hallo hans,

kc 30 ist seit dienstag abend drinnen und läuft! hatte mir den einbau schneller vorgestellt, aber das ausräumen, putzen etc. hat mehr zeit gefressen, als mir lieb war!

das einbauen selber war nicht so das problem, vor allem weil mein vater geholfen hat. ist immer gut, wenn man für die 110er kg-rohre 4 hände zur verfügung hat! großen dank nochmal an papa, auch wenn er das hier nicht liest 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine tonne zum auffangen des spülwassers und eine billige tauchpumpe zum garten gießen mit nährstoffen made in austria 

aja, was mir noch einfällt: beim ausräumen der __ hel-x-kammer hab ich doch glatt goldfischnachwuchs in der biokammer gefunden ... wieder 2 weniger ... jetzt seh ich absolut keinen mehr!


----------



## newbee (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron
und zufrieden mit dem Trommler?

Ich darf leider meinen Trommler nochmal ausbauen:evil und 8cm höher setzen, damit ich mein Teichniveau etwas anheben kann.

was man nicht alles macht wenn einem langweilig ist
sonst wird das nix mit meiner neuen Teichumrandung


----------



## CrimsonTide (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

hallo hans,
trommler läuft und läuft ... spült tw. recht häufig, weil ich leider einen sehr sonnigen teich habe, d.h. tagsüber werden wohl genug schwebealgen produziert, aber das kommt ja wie von zauberhand von alleine raus!
also alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden ... hatte vorher einen recht sauberen teich, aber jetzt gehts halt ohne putzen


----------



## CrimsonTide (3. Juli 2011)

mal wieder eine frage &hellip; wieviel wasser verbraucht ihr denn so ca. pro tag fürs spülen?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbee (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo Aaron

meiner spült im moment auch recht oft ca. 5-6 mal in der Std. pro Spülgang zw.6-8L

mein Teich ist auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne.

Schwebealgen werden aber nicht rausgefilltert, dazu ist dein Sieb noch zu groß.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Hallo,

ich hab zwar keinen Trommler, aber mein Siebfilter wird mit Teichwasser gespült, verbrauch also gleich Null!


----------



## mike77 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Ist dein Teich so dreckig das er ständig spülen muß ??

Und pro Spülgang 6-8 Ltr verbrauch finde ich zu heftig !!! Ich verbrauche pro Spülgang ca. 1,5 ltr  und da verstopft auch nix. 1 x pro Woche wird die Spülrinne mit der Gieskanne gespült, reicht vollkommen aus bei mir.

MFG


----------



## newbee (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*



mike77 schrieb:


> Ist dein Teich so dreckig das er ständig spülen muß ??
> 
> Und pro Spülgang 6-8 Ltr verbrauch finde ich zu heftig !!! Ich verbrauche pro Spülgang ca. 1,5 ltr  und da verstopft auch nix. 1 x pro Woche wird die Spülrinne mit der Gieskanne gespült, reicht vollkommen aus bei mir.
> 
> MFG



Nein mein Teich ist nicht so Dreckig:evil

ganz einfach Fadenalgen durch ganzen Tag Sonne und ich habe meinen Sensor so eingestellt das er öfters spült.

6 -8L kommen daher weil ich die Spüldauer hochgesetzt habe ganz einfach, aber um das Wasser mache ich mir keinen Kopf. Auf die paar Liter mehr kommt es mir nicht drauf an,
bei ca 10000L WW pro Woche


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

Wasserwechsel ist gut ... bei soviel Sonne musst nicht wechseln, sondern einfach auffüllen 
Der gelbe Ball am Himmel säuft im Sommer ordentlich aus meinem Teich ... nein, Löcher und Kapillarwirkung gibts es nicht!


----------



## CrimsonTide (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filterumbau mit Trommler*

so, schock schwere not hinter mich gebracht. habe bemerkt, dass mein trommler alle paar minuten spült. das kann nicht sein.

wartungsklappe auf, ca. handball große ansammlung von feinem wurzelwerk, blättern etc. entfernt und gedacht, das wäre es jetzt. klappe zu, einschalten, trommler spült immer noch dauernt, schwerer schlag, mich beatmen lassen.

nochmal klappe auf, innen feinen film bemerkt, der wahrscheinlich von meiner eigenen intelligenz her rührt. nein, es hat sich nicht mein verstand im filter aufgelöst, sondern ich habe vermutlich mit der zugabe von bentonit edasil irgendwann mal das sieb halb verstopft und mit der beigabe von sämtlichem mist, der im teich halt so rumschwimmt, wurde dann plötzlich alles dicht. vielleicht sollte ich mir das patentieren lassen und mit der mischung teiche abdichten ... muss ja billiger sein als GFK.

nun denn, bürste zu hand und sachte von innen und außen das 40 µm sieb geschrubbt, dann noch mit dem kärcher alles abgespritzt. klappe wieder zu und daumen halten.

*schwitz* jetzt tut wieder so, wie es soll. keine zu kurzen spülintervalle. gestern hatte ich ca. eine halbe stunde, mit dem ich auch leben kann bei sehr viel sonneneinstrahlung. ich hoffe nur, dass es so bleibt oder besser wird, nachdem der filter jetzt ja wieder gut reinigen sollte.

fazit: den nächsten teich baue ich anders. schmaler, tiefer, weniger pflanzen und kaum substrat. überdachen können wäre natürlich auch gut. wenn ich es mir leisten kann, dann GFK. mal schauen, ob mir der herr lotto geld gibt


----------

